# Now I get it.



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

After years and years of utilitarian shoe buying, I have finally understood what the women's shoe fetish is all about. I feel like a real girl now!

My shoes of choice have generally been casual, black and mannish. Dr. Marten's for one. I'd throw in a pair of casual, black, unfashionable blah sandals, a pair of running shoes, a pair of Vans and the ubiquitous "Oh god, I need a pair of dress shoes" heels. That was pretty much the extent of shoe ownership in my closet. I tried to be fashionable and shoe-conscious. I really did. When I bought a dress that was magenta and beige, I realized I'd need a pair of beige sandals to go with. And a purse to match. Good god, that was some kind of miracle for the likes of me. I never quite understood what this "Sex and the City" shoe thing was about. I didn't understand how women could spend more than $50 on a pair of shoes, especially when they have another two dozen just like them in their closet.

Well, on Friday something in me snapped. I bought shoes. Not mannish black shoes. Girly shoes. Tan shoes, brown shoes, and yes, black shoes. And boots. With heels. Little kitten heels. Now I find myself lusting over a pair of shoes (that I will never ever buy) that retail at $488 and are on sale for a paltry $275. What the hell just happened to me?


































And hell has frozen over. I haven't work jeans to work since Friday.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Mid-life crisis?


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

knock on the head (many times, I'm sure!)?
testosterone patch fall off?
and, maybe this -- you decided you look good, after all?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't claim to have been bitten by the shoe bug, but I love dress up affairs. Weddings, black tie fundraisers, high-end cocktail parties. I have a couple of little black dress type things and gaudy earrings... it is about the only time I'll ever put on lipstick. And you know, I think it is fun. I even have one of those little clutch purses with the gold chain for a strap.

The rest of the time, it is all blue jeans and polar fleece...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I like balck tie.......*



jtolleson said:


> I can't claim to have been bitten by the shoe bug, but I love dress up affairs. Weddings, black tie fundraisers, high-end cocktail parties. I have a couple of little black dress type things and gaudy earrings... it is about the only time I'll ever put on lipstick. And you know, I think it is fun. I even have one of those little clutch purses with the gold chain for a strap.
> 
> The rest of the time, it is all blue jeans and polar fleece...


affairs also........

I think women look mucho hot in long gowns, dressed to the 9's.

Len


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have some heels but they are not as comfortable as my Cole Haan loafers. I usually wear the Cole Haans when I go out. I'm going to the opera tonight. This thread might have talked me into putting the pumps on for tonight.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

The chocolate brown ones third from the top are nice, very elegant and age appropriate for you von.

May have to go start a men's shoe thread in the locker room, err, I mean lounge,

Silas


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> The chocolate brown ones third from the top are nice, very elegant and age appropriate for you von.
> 
> May have to go start a men's shoe thread in the locker room, err, I mean lounge,
> 
> Silas


Those were the only ones I didn't like...to grandma-ish for my taste. The rounded toe ruins it for me.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

vonteity said:


>


For those shoe fetishist among you, these are Anne Klein Marx. OH MY GOD, they are so comfortable. Unbelievably comfortable. 
And they look super hot with this dress I just bought.










p.s. I look way better in that dress than the model does.

And Friday, I'm getting my hair cut off and I'm dying it blonde.









Whee!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

vonteity said:


> And Friday, I'm getting my hair cut off and I'm dying it blonde.


I've never had hair that was cut off dyed.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

The rest of it, you dumbass.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

are you really going blonde von? I'm going more red next week, but I don't know if I could ever make the jump to blonde


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Von, this might be going overboard just to look cute at nationals in a couple weeks.

Any favorite male crossers you'll be going after?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> are you really going blonde von? I'm going more red next week, but I don't know if I could ever make the jump to blonde


Yes, I am... but I'm dirty blonde to begin with (though it's starting to turn more brown, boo-hoo), so it's not a huge jump. I'm just going to lighten it up a bit.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> Von, this might be going overboard just to look cute at nationals in a couple weeks.
> 
> Any favorite male crossers you'll be going after?


I'm not doing this for nationals... but unfortunately the danish (?) crosser I was drooling over at Reston on Sunday will probably not be there. He was a Tom Boonen look-alike! I really enjoyed watching him lap after lap... Mmm, dreamy...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh dear, how do I politely say "Thanks, but no thanks."

Oh, I guess there it is. :wink:

Now if you looked like Mr. Boonen... I might change my tune.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Von it's called a mental breakdown, of sorts anyway. It happened to me as well a couple years ago. You're younger then me right? It happened to me between 25 and 28 and continues now, my style choices have been changing drastically.
Von what is pair number 3? I am looking for a pair like that and I love them. Did you find a really good sale or something? I desperately need some girly shoes.
Thanks,
S


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*More shoes than I know what to do with*

Von,
I too understand the shoe thing. People might think I only own natty old sneakers, bike shoes and sandals. What they don't know is my closet full of beautiful underutilized footwear. I think the need to own a plethora of shoes arises from the what if? syndrome. What if I get invited to the Queen of Denmark's birthday party? What if my BF takes me out to a fancy dinner and it's not raining and we don't have to walk far? What if my BF takes me out to a fancy dinner and it is raining and we have to walk far? What if I see a rock star walking down the street and I'm wearing red corduroy pants and a brown jacket? 

It's important to be ready for all possiblities no matter how small the chance of happening. Now I know that none of the above examples will ever happen but it puts ones mind at rest to be prepared. 

B.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Von, I'm shopping for shoes. I wore my pumps to the opera tonight and I may never walk straight again. Where did you get yours?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

not gonna say nuthin'. :nono:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Von, I'm shopping for shoes. I wore my pumps to the opera tonight and I may never walk straight again. Where did you get yours?


Zappos and ShoeMall. I'm a big internet shopper. I despise shopping. I want to find what I like, get in, get out, and get on with it. So browsing websites suits me well. Free shipping both ways, too.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Von it's called a mental breakdown, of sorts anyway. It happened to me as well a couple years ago. You're younger then me right? It happened to me between 25 and 28 and continues now, my style choices have been changing drastically.
> Von what is pair number 3? I am looking for a pair like that and I love them. Did you find a really good sale or something? I desperately need some girly shoes.
> Thanks,
> S


You're sweet. I hit the big 3-0 this year. Guess I'm a late bloomer. Third ones down are the Bronx Irina pump. Haven't recieved them yet, so I can't comment on fit or comfyness. But I have this cool skirt I just bought that will look awesome with them (very retro).


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> not gonna say nuthin'. :nono:


FS again?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

zappos is the best thing for shoes....love that site.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> zappos is the best thing for shoes....love that site.


Not always the best price, though. You really have to shop around.

Those boots? $158 on Zappos. $125 on Amazon. $99 at Nordstrom. Unfortunately Nordstrom didn't have them in my size (that would be a size huge), so I had to buy them on Amazon, but I got $20 off for spending more than $80. So really, I made out like a bandit. A hot boot goddess bandit, but I digress.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah but if you need weird sizes zappos works well when other places may not. the hubby wears size 14, and its nice to buy a few pairs from zappos, try them all on, then mail the rest back. much better than driving around trying on shoes all over the place.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> FS again?


Nope. Twas a post inappropriate for WCF+.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Before this post I was gonna tell my wife about this forum.*

Now the pink Pinarello princess will have to find it on her own. 

Bet y'all look great when you dress up.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Nope. Twas a post inappropriate for WCF+.


Someone hittin on Von...

Don't they know that's only allowed in the lounge, and must be accompanied by >>>>>>>>


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Well you're still younger than me just not as much as I thought. I am still going through it; last night I bought 2 skirts I never would bought a year ago and I am looking for a pair of boots to go with them. In the past boots meant Docs, hiking boots, or a pair of Born Huckleberries, now I am looking at the calf high heeled boots-eek!
I guess I'll have to check the two websites. If the shipping is free then it's pretty good, I have a hard time finding shoes because I am between an 8.5 and a 9. My husband is terrible to shop for because he is super finicky and a 9.5 EEE!


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Well you're still younger than me just not as much as I thought. I am still going through it; last night I bought 2 skirts I never would bought a year ago and I am looking for a pair of boots to go with them. In the past boots meant Docs, hiking boots, or a pair of Born Huckleberries, now I am looking at the calf high heeled boots-eek!
> I guess I'll have to check the two websites. If the shipping is free then it's pretty good, I have a hard time finding shoes because I am between an 8.5 and a 9. My husband is terrible to shop for because he is super finicky and a 9.5 EEE!


with sizes that close, do you steal your husband's socks?
my wife cannot, cannot, cannot keep her dirty little feet (did I say little?) out of my socks. I am constantly buying them and finding them on her side of the bed, all ragged and stuff. I intentionally buy ugly, to dissuade her. Not to be.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zeytin said:


> My husband is terrible to shop for because he is super finicky and a 9.5 EEE!


Is he a Hobbit?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

bill said:


> with sizes that close, do you steal your husband's socks?
> my wife cannot, cannot, cannot keep her dirty little feet (did I say little?) out of my socks. I am constantly buying them and finding them on her side of the bed, all ragged and stuff. I intentionally buy ugly, to dissuade her. Not to be.


Their sizes aren't that close. 9.5 Men's is a 11 women's, I believe. I wear an 8.5 men's/10 women's. My SO wears a 7.5 men's. HA! My feet may be big, but his are super tiny. No comments from the peanut gallery, please.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> Someone hittin on Von...
> 
> Don't they know that's only allowed in the lounge, and must be accompanied by >>>>>>>>


And cute puppy pictures...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

vonteity said:


> And cute puppy pictures...


you tell em.....damn noobs...


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

maybe, but apparently they're close enough, because I think my wife's size is like a womens 8.5-9, and I'm a mens 10, and she steals my socks all the damn time.
I have never been tempted to take hers, so I don't know how small (or big) her thieving feet really are.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Not real late - I didn't start wearing dresses and heels until I was in my 30's. Went from jeans and t-shirts, with tennies, to skirts, dresses and Kenneth Cole shoes.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Is he a Hobbit?


Well he's not quite as hairyas a hobbit, hmmmm never thought of that comparison before.

BTW 9.5 mens shoes are quite to big for me. Socks usually run through such a large range of sizes, I mean there are like only 2 sized of adult men's socks. ANyway he tends to steal MY socks. Once he wears them they not longer fit me as they are all stretched out.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yi5DYpYGoU

This needs to be seen by everyone in this thread.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

*Welcome to the club!*

I admit I'm a clothes and shoe [email protected] I see nothing wrong with dropping $200 or more on shoe or boots. The shoes you have on the thread are gorgeous! 

After I received advice from the thread I posted about biking shoes, I couldn't wait to go shopping for them. I decided to make a day of it. Buy shoes, matching socks for my bike and a bag (messenger) to match. I bought a pair of sidi lorica genius 5s. I felt like my feet were slipping into butter. I was so excited about purchasing shoes that when the lbs asked what type of pedals I would be using, I gave him the deer in the headlight stare. I was too excited about buying new shoes that I forgot to choose a pedal system. I week later I eventually decided on the speedplays--pink of course.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

grrlyrida said:


> I admit I'm a clothes and shoe [email protected] I see nothing wrong with dropping $200 or more on shoe or boots. The shoes you have on the thread are gorgeous!
> 
> After I received advice from the thread I posted about biking shoes, I couldn't wait to go shopping for them. I decided to make a day of it. Buy shoes, matching socks for my bike and a bag (messenger) to match. I bought a pair of sidi lorica genius 5s. I felt like my feet were slipping into butter. I was so excited about purchasing shoes that when the lbs asked what type of pedals I would be using, I gave him the deer in the headlight stare. I was too excited about buying new shoes that I forgot to choose a pedal system. I week later I eventually decided on the speedplays--pink of course.


Sidi Genius shoes are wonderful. I rode Sidis for years. Great comfortable shoe and available in wide sizes too. I used to joke that sure I have expensive italian shoes...Ferragamo? Gucci??? Nah! Sidis, Vittorias and DMTs. 

p.s. I wouldn't turn down Ferragamo pumps if a pair of them landed in my Xmas stockings.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Congrats Grrlyrida*



il sogno said:


> p.s. I wouldn't turn down Ferragamo pumps if a pair of them landed in my Xmas stockings.


It must be nice to know you could leave a hint like that here and know a signif will see it 

Grrlyrida, 
Congrats on your new shoes, I also ride sidis and speedplays on my roadbike and love them. I ride Nike and SPDs on my ss/fixie and love those too. Different combos for different activities


----------

